# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Hypnagogic Imagery - what next?

## Dreamerzz

Hello!  :smiley: 

I've made the decision to focus on getting to grips with the WILD technique and have been practising during naps and early hours of the morning.
So far I am able to get to the stage where I am suddenly pulled into a dream scene and then pulled out again - I find myself inside small fragments of dream scenes which each last only a few seconds. 

It is at this point that I usually fall asleep, or become too aware by trying to extend the dream scene through visualisation. What do I need to do now in order to move from the dream fragment stage to a full lucid dream and to keep myself from falling asleep (unconsciously)?

----------


## gab

Try not to get excited that you are actually at the dream stage and still aware. You will celebrate later after you get up : )

I often got to this stage which you describe. I saw the dream already in front of me, but I didn't know how to enter it. How to transfer myself into it, so I'm a part of it instead of just watching as a spectator.

I realized I can "wish myself" into it. I picked a spot in the dream scene and said "I am there". I really meant it when I said it, without any doubts. At that moment I felt physical movement as my body was transferred inside of the dream. I felt a "whoosh" and I flew by some other force into the dreamscape. And the dream was all around me, and I was in a 3D environment.

After I entered the dream many times like this, I stopped having these visuals. That's when I realized, that I can enter the dream in couple of other ways as well, way before I thought that the dream was formed. 

1. Turned out that we are already dreaming even before we see a fully formed dream in front of us. So you can try the "I am there" at earlier stages of your falling asleep. You will be surprised how early it will sometimes work.

2. Another way is to simply stand up or roll out of your sleeping body. 

Here is one of my older post for more detailed explanation about standing up or rolling out: 





> Here is the deal:
> 
> If you are not asleep yet and not dreaming when you try to move, then your physical body will move. But if you are dreaming, then your dream body will move. To me, I can easily tell which body would move if I complete the motion. When I sense the physical would move, then I stop moving. But when the dream body moves, you realize it right away and you go "yeeey" and you complete the movement.
> 
> But, I don't just simply move when trying this. What I mean by "complete the motion":
> 
> You can practice this during day. Lay down on your back and roll to the side, as if rolling over, or when you start to stand up from the bed. Pay attention how your muscles and your body feels when you do that. Now do the same without actually moving your muscles. Give them mental command to roll to the side. Initiate the movement, but don't move. Imagine your dream body as a duplicate of your physical body, that's inside you. Same shape, same size, everything. Only it's not physical. You will be trying to roll that body out. Try to wiggle it side to side, try to roll it out. Imagine it turning and rolling and standing up.
> 
> Then when you are WILDing, do the same. Mental command while imagining how you roll. If you don't move, you are likely still awake. If you roll out, congrats, you are WILDing.
> ...



It's from this thread http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ml#post2099171

good luck and let us know if we can help more

Oh, and about not falling asleep too early - this is really just by practice. To get to the point when dream is ready for you at exact moment when you are ready to fall asleep consciously. Even with lots of practice we can fall asleep too soon, or dream is already there, but we just can't fall asleep, or asleep deep enough to stay in a lucid for a reasonable time.

But with more practice, you will find that you can stay aware even after you fall asleep and before the dream forms, or after one lucid dream ends and you are in the "waiting room" for another dream.

It's all fun, every experience different and oh so exciting!

----------


## ahmedoy

i have the same problem as him  :Sad:  ...    i would do the transition and be 3d inside my dream , but i either lose lucidity or have some low lucidity , it becomes in 3d but i just cant stay there the dream ends and 1 minuite later i jump into another one and so and so till i get bored and stop trying . I dont even get enthusiastic , it ends before i can even start doing anything . please help !!

----------


## Phased

> it ends before i can even start doing anything



I think that this is just a matter of persisting until you get it. Really try to focus on a dreamlet as it forms - begin participating in it as soon as possible and as much as possible. Generally physically grounding yourself in a dream is best (touching something within the scene, rubbing your hands together etc.) but if you can't do that just attempt to interact with it in anyway possible -- talk to the nearest character in the dream, look around.  

I struggled with transitioning into dreams when attempting a WILD for a long time (at least a month or two) before I even got close to having an enjoyable WILD. Persistence is key, if you can find a way to enjoy the process while you work on attaining the result it'll help a heap. It'll definitely pay off once you get the hang of it.

Good luck!

----------


## ahmedoy

thanks !! i will surley keep trying !  ::lol::

----------

